# Couple from the weekend



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Couple of tunes from the weekend that we didn't know were being filmed  First time playing either so very sloppy, even for a basement band, LOL. In both cases the crowd loved them, proof you don't have to be good if you play popular songs.

[video=youtube;580mvrZpAZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=580mvrZpAZk[/video]


[video=youtube;KfsINH5P610]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfsINH5P610&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, I think I heard you guys on the weekend! Our store is in the market and I was going to Galleria...........Dave, you know you should have had a strat for that first one (2nd one too come to think of it!!). Good stuff.........looks like a pretty good turn-out for the Richmond!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We were there from 2 - 5 so you likely did. About 60 or 70 people I would say, not bad for a nice summer weekend. I actually did have a strat but couldn't be bothered pulling it back out of the case  I don't like to leave things just laying around at the Richmond.




noman said:


> Hey, I think I heard you guys on the weekend! Our store is in the market and I was going to Galleria...........Dave, you know you should have had a strat for that first one (2nd one too come to think of it!!). Good stuff.........looks like a pretty good turn-out for the Richmond!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hah!

Excellent job Dave. Wish I could have stuck around for that set....sounds great!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds good. Another reason that real live music will never die. I would have loved to have been there. Seems like a fun place to be hanging with some friends and enjoying real music on real instruments while enjoying a cuppa!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I think that's very true. We have a pretty steady following of friends, and friends of friends, who are always there. The fact that we're not very good doesn't really matter. We have a good time and everyone who comes out has a good time, couldn't ask for much more than that. We usually throw in a bunch of songs we know people like to hear mixed with some stuff we like to play, works pretty well.




bcmatt said:


> Sounds good. Another reason that real live music will never die. I would have loved to have been there. Seems like a fun place to be hanging with some friends and enjoying real music on real instruments while enjoying a cuppa!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds great! I really liked the way you and the band came in after the intro to the Floyd tune. You made it your own. The intro however could have been more 'acoustic' sounding IMO.


----------

